# Add me to the club



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I wonder if they put the wrong oil in - or overfilled the oil?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Doesn't it state some where not to over fill because it can use the engine oil as fuel? If the did overfill I could see that happening and it poisoning the DPF.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This can be the result when oil is overfilled.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmIfjmvXp0I


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Is it possible that the car was left idling for an extended time at the dealers, and this caused the DPF, which may have been close to full, to overload?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Based on your description the oil was way overfilled or the turbo seals failed.......I'm betting a overfill.

Rob


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

way too soon for oil overfill/wrong oil to take effect

we put double the amount of oil in one of our trucks by accident, ran it for ~100 miles til driver noticed something odd

checked dipstic, drained til right amount

truck and dpf no worse for wear


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

That really sucks. I hope they get your car fixed up ASAP. I still bring my own oil to the dealership for them to change. I take in 5 liters of Mobil 1 ESP and I always tell them I want the extra back, as the manual calls for 4.75 quarts. This has only happened one time out of 7 oil changes. I'm not sure if they just pour all the oil in, or if my request is never relayed to the tech and they just toss what's left. So far I have not had an issue. I'm guessing if they did indeed overfill you, it was by a large margin. Hopefully any repairs are covered by the dealer. I think the thing that bothers me most about your situation (and others) is that you get a message that says keep driving and then the car basically shuts down. How do you keep driving a car that shuts down?? Seems like that message needs to appear sooner, or it's just pointless. Please keep us posted. I'm almost at 50K trouble free miles (knock on wood) and would hate for something like this to be my first issue.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Manual calls for 4.75 quarts I thought


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds very similar to the oil overfill stories that two other members posted last year: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-ne...96010-2014-diesel-cruze-2lt-oil-overfill.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...less-car-wash-issues-dealership-cruze-td.html


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Yep I'm thinking they overfilled it as well. Funny since I had just had that conversation with the service writer after he told me it takes 9 quarts. I corrected him and showed him in the manual.

Idiots! Although I have never had an issue with this dealer before.

I just called and they are doing a regen and investigating. 

Even if it wasn't an overfill, something went wrong with the DPF system to give me no warning and then shutdown. 

Would the car be blowing smoke if the DPF was just full? I would think the car would shut you down before you got to that point.

The two stories above are very similar, I'm just worried about what else may have been damaged...

So irritated right now


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Man, I feel for you, that really sucks. when I got my DPF Full message, I was still able to drive the car. It was basically running without any turbo boost. No problem getting up to and maintaining highway speeds on my way to the dealer. Also, I never saw any smoke. I would bet good money your dealership screwed something up. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

DPF won't create smoke.....it grabs particles, doesn't make particles.

In general, if it was overfilled and as long as it didn't go into a runaway, once the oil level is corrected it'll smoke a fair bit for quite a few miles till the excess oil gets burned out of the exaust system and be ok.

If the turbo seal failed, which I consider unlikely at this point, the accumulated oil in the intercooler has to be washed out and plan on the same timeline for exaust smoke as above.

Since the writer brought up 9 quart capacity......I'd be rather suspicious on the overfill thoughts.

Rob


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Just got the car back, paperwork states code P2463 FOR DEFF FLUID, RUN REGENERATION ON VEHICLE, DOUBLE CHECK OIL LEVEL FROM YESTERDAYS CHANGE, CLEAR CODES

Oil is billed at the bottom, so they dumped and refilled. 

Seems to be running fine now, long as no longer term damage was done its fine, but man the engine sounded horrible during that time.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Spoke to soon check engine light is on now. Going back tomorrow.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

They are liars, they overfilled it big time. I really think lots of damage could of been done. Just the varnish of oil throughout the turbo/intake/egr plus damage to exhaust system/sensors. 

im not trying to be dramatic and everything I mention might not affect you tomorrow but it will someday prematurely. Jmho.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> They are liars, they overfilled it big time. I really think lots of damage could of been done. Just the varnish of oil throughout the turbo/intake/egr plus damage to exhaust system/sensors.
> 
> im not trying to be dramatic and everything I mention might not affect you tomorrow but it will someday prematurely. Jmho.


Yep but there is nothing I can do about it unfortunately. It's documented so all I can really do is just prepare for the fight down the road really.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Just ran the code myself since I didn't make it back to the dealer today.

P2002


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

p2002 is .......diesel particulate filter efficiency below threshold. same as cat convertors, not as efficient as it use to be.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Probably will set codes till the excess oil burns out of it.

Needs a good highway run.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck with everything and please keep us posted.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Robby said:


> Probably will set codes till the excess oil burns out of it.
> 
> Needs a good highway run.


I assume you mean all the oil that went everywhere it shouldn't have? Cause they did drain and refill.

I was doing 79MPH down the freeway when the light triggered, put another 100 miles of highway on it so far.

I was gonna reset the code myself and see if it came back, but with what happened I want all the documentation I can gather.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh boy I don't like how all of this is unfolding 

Hindsight is 20/20 but you really should of popped the hood and taken the 10 seconds to check the oil level yourself immediately when this incident occurred coincidentally immediately after it was just serviced. You have no leg to stand on at this point if you do have further problems even down the road. The evidence has been destroyed if there was any.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, I was referring to all the oil that went through the exaust and coated everything.

Since you've been on the highway though, I'd say clear it (the code) see what happens.....your run may be all it needed.

Rob


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Oh boy I don't like how all of this is unfolding
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20 but you really should of popped the hood and taken the 10 seconds to check the oil level yourself immediately when this incident occurred coincidentally immediately after it was just serviced. You have no leg to stand on at this point if you do have further problems even down the road. The evidence has been destroyed if there was any.


WRONG! I checked the oil and took a picture with a date and time stamp once I got off the freeway and waited for a tow. :th_salute:

Any other day I would have made them tow the car even before it went into limp mode but I took off work for a special event and was already running behind. The day in general was going horriblly wrong already. Just wanted to get it back to the dealer and not wait an hour for a tow truck.

All in all they had me back to the shop and in a 2015 Equinox in 15 minutes after I called them up.

They know they screwed up. When I take it in on Monday, me and the service manager are going to be having a long chat. Extended warranty with $0 deductible sounds like a fair compromise due to the possible unforeseen damage going forward. I drive 44 miles each way to work, I can't have an unreliable vehicle.

Who knows, I may never have another problem, but I would rather have that extra insurance.

So far, they have done everything right, but we'll see how it unfolds.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> WRONG! I checked the oil and took a picture with a date and time stamp once I got off the freeway and waited for a tow. :th_salute:
> 
> Any other day I would have made them tow the car even before it went into limp mode but I took off work for a special event and was already running behind. The day in general was going horriblly wrong already. Just wanted to get it back to the dealer and not wait an hour for a tow truck.
> 
> ...


Well thats great, I read everything like you thought they overfilled, not hey check this picture out what a bunch of apes. The warranty with no deductable sounds fair to me. Glad to hear.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I checked the oil and took a picture with a date and time stamp once I got off the freeway and waited for a tow.


This is essential information to understanding your situation that would have greatly benefited the discussion had it been included in your first post two days ago. 

That being said I too would seek an extended warranty as compensation.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Hopefully they give the extended warranty without any haggling


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Took it in yesterday and even though the CEL was still lite it showed no stored codes. They reset the light and I had them document what code I received.

I spoke in length with the service manager and he said drive it a few days and let's see what we got.

Well low and behold on my way to work again, CEL illuminated. I'd put money on it being the same code.

Back to the dealer it goes tomorrow. I've put over 400 miles on it since the issue, any oil leftover should be long burned off by now.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Kinda surprised Chevy Customer Support (or whatever they are called) hasn't commented on this thread yet actually.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Kinda surprised Chevy Customer Support (or whatever they are called) hasn't commented on this thread yet actually.


Wouldn't hurt to reach out to them in a PM.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Just dropped it off, had three stored codes of P2002.

Off the top of my head I'm wondering if there is oil in the inter cooler and every time I get on it, its re-triggering the code.

They gave me a brand new Silverado Z71. While it's a nice truck, it's gonna cost me a fortune to commute in.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Kinda surprised Chevy Customer Support (or whatever they are called) hasn't commented on this thread yet actually.


They will be very happy to give you a heart felt apology. (I hope thats all you are expecting)


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> They will be very happy to give you a heart felt apology. (I hope thats all you are expecting)


Haha I know I was being facetious 

Truck is averaging 20 MPG, I'm gonna go broke.

I do like the newer version of MyLink though, wish ours could be upgraded.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Kinda surprised Chevy Customer Support (or whatever they are called) hasn't commented on this thread yet actually.


I didn't get a comment from them neither when my EGR valve failed.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Gator said:


> I didn't get a comment from them neither when my EGR valve failed.


I wish it was just my EGR valve!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

So I got up early to drop off the car (I am NOT a morning person.)

Called right before they closed to get an update since they had not called. They didn't get to it today...

So I could have driven my car instead of the gas hog truck today, not happy.

They promised first thing tomorrow, we shall see...


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

700.00 or repair is what that EGR valve cost me. I felt that it should of been covered under warranty. Car will not fun when it goes bad. GM refused to clean it which can be done. I feel like its part of the drive train. They say it falls under emissions. Warranty on that is 24000 Miles. I had 52000 when it failed


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Gator said:


> 700.00 or repair is what that EGR valve cost me. I felt that it should of been covered under warranty. Car will not fun when it goes bad. GM refused to clean it which can be done. I feel like its part of the drive train. They say it falls under emissions. Warranty on that is 24000 Miles. I had 52000 when it failed


Emissions warranty is 80,000. That's odd must not be covered under that. That stinks!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

UPDATE:

For those following this saga

Called the dealer and told them I can't keep driving this truck, it's to expensive on fuel, cost me $23 bucks to refill for a day of fuel. They told me they had a 2015 Camaro, so I went up and swapped out rentals.

As far as my car is concerned they ran diagnostics and couldn't find any issue. Contacted GM and now they have ordered a new tank for it. Should be in tomorrow. 

Service manager also stated they unhooked the intercooler piping and found no oil (I asked him to check.) 

While it's in I am having them look at the funky transmission issue I am having as well that only occurs when the car has been sitting for 8-9 hours on a warm day. Also asked him to check for programming updates as well and he stated he would. Fingers crossed.

Keep tuned! 

And the Camaro is a V6 but its way better on mileage and way more fun! So slight win for the day I guess.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You did well, now post something cause you're stuck at 666 lol


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Contacted GM and now they have ordered a new tank for it. Should be in tomorrow.


what tank?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> You did well, now post something cause you're stuck at 666 lol


Nice catch, the number seems appropriate for how things are going lately though!



boraz said:


> what tank?


Good question I was only half listening as I was trying to quickly swap vehicles and make it to work on time (which didn't happen anyhow.) I'm pretty sure he said the DEF tank. How that would accomplish anything I don't know, but let them throw all new parts on it, whatever. He said GM wanted it and mentioned they were having some issues.

Soon as I get the car back I will post the repair order. Probably won't get it back till Saturday because I won't be able to get the car tomorrow night while at work.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay so I called to check on it today because I hadn't heard anything all day. They aren't replacing the DEF tank, I knew that didn't sound right. They are replacing the DEF filter (which he said looks like a big catalytic converter.) I can't picture it but I'm gonna try to find it online right now.

Said the car was actually in the air right now being worked on and tomorrow they will drive it to check out the transmission issue.

Should have it back Monday if all goes well.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Okay so I called to check on it today because I hadn't heard anything all day. They aren't replacing the DEF tank, I knew that didn't sound right. They are replacing the DEF filter (which he said looks like a big catalytic converter.) I can't picture it but I'm gonna try to find it online right now.
> 
> Said the car was actually in the air right now being worked on and tomorrow they will drive it to check out the transmission issue.
> 
> Should have it back Monday if all goes well.


DPF diesel particle filter. id say its plugged.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Gator said:


> DPF diesel particle filter. id say its plugged.


If it was plugged how would any exhaust get through? Or are you saying plugged enough to cause a CEL.

I would think I would have noticed a difference in fuel economy or performance.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

DPF catches the soot that would normally pass through the tail pipe. The injectors will pour diesel into the DPF during regin mode. This burns off the contained soot.Once the filter gets to a point it no longer burns the excess soot out its determined full and must be replaced.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Called today, DPF Filter has been changed but the tech did report feeling the hesitation/surging transmission issue. Tomorrow morning the transmission guy is going to drive it (since it only happens when the car has been sitting for awhile.) There are no other codes so they are going to discuss what the best option is on that front. They also stated they want to put some miles on it to make sure the CEL doesn't return so I don't end up returning it right away for that.

I'm happy but starting to get frustrated, I was told all this was going to be done on Friday, then Monday, and not once have they called me to update I always have to call them.

Really hoping to get it back before this Friday when I head out of town, but if it's deemed a transmission issue and not a programming update or such I don't think that's gonna happen.

Least I have the Camaro to cruise around in (although it hurts my back.)

I will admit Camaro is kind fun but I miss the stereo and mileage of the diesel! Who ever thought I would choose an economy car over a sports car.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

comes natural with age:sad010:


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

oilburner said:


> comes natural with age:sad010:


That's what I was afraid of! :angry:


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Called again today, because of course they didn't call.

Stated it drove perfect, no problem found with transmission (even though yesterday they noticed the stuttering.)

Going to speak with service manager tomorrow.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Went up there today, drove with the transmission tech and it only acted up for a split second but enough to kind of show him what's going on. He said the service writer explained something completely different and he will check for bulletins and possibly contact GM tech. 

Took the car home for now since I am heading out of town Friday. So I'm gonna rack up some miles on it and see if I get any more CEL for the DEF inefficiency. Scheduled to go back in for the shuttering/hesitation transmission issue Monday night.

Paperwork states CATALYTIC CONVERTER EFFICIENCY FAILURE, REPLACED CONVERTER

Part # 12659575

Thank god it wasn't out of my pocket, I looked up the part online, over $800 bucks. Every listing I have shows two catalytic converters though with the same part number. Made me wonder how they would know which one is bad.

Sure feels good to get my car back, but I will admit I miss the power of the Camaro, just not the mileage! Hopefully this solved at least one issue for now.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The DPF and the SCR are both called converters for some reason. I hope you got a new DPF. It sounds like it. That should fix you up for a while.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Paperwork states CATALYTIC CONVERTER EFFICIENCY FAILURE, REPLACED CONVERTER
> Part # 12659575





Scott M. said:


> The DPF and the SCR are both called converters for some reason. I hope you got a new DPF. It sounds like it. That should fix you up for a while.


12659575 is the DPF (located on the front of the engine near the turbo). [FONT=Helvetica, Open Sans, Arial, sans-serif]The SCR unit is [/FONT]23199833 (located underneath and down the mid-line of the car, behind the DEF injector).


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Well made it to work without a CEL, which is a first in the last 3 attempts. Even romped it a bit (as that's what seemed to re-trigger it.)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

interesting. Keep us posted.


----------

